# Using GMaps to pull up addresses



## SirVilhelm (Jul 25, 2011)

Currently running Newtoroot's Incredible 2 3D rom but this problem has occured on other roms I've tried as well.

When pulling up a contact using HTC's people app (or dialer) and clicking on 'View Home Address' it pulls up HTC map app instead of Google Maps. How do I force it to use Google Maps instead? When I do the same thing on my HTC Thunderbolt it uses Google Maps just fine. I searched but couldn't find a solution. Any help is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you go to the HTC map app in the app manager and click clear defaults? That works for other apps, just not familiar with the HTC app you're referring to.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

